# Purchase Peptides



## robbiek426 (Jun 21, 2013)

With the recent post about PurchasePeptides and the douche/guy talking about how the packaging wasnt up to "his standards" I felt obligated to go ahead and order from PP. 

When my products are received I will post a few pics showing the packaging of the product, the presentation and talk a little bit about the service.

I typically dislike picky people who have 50 posts and try and bust the balls of one of our more reputable sponsors here so putting this baby to rest was well worth a little bit of money.

Rob


----------



## rolling62 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well I am new here.. but I have used Purchase Peptides.....my product was delivered rapidly!!... once I finally got the box open. ( yea. it was sealed with a wide strip of clear tape!)... my product was all safely inside a long row of bubble wrap... nice. tight, and then a wide clear strip of clear tape was on the bubble wrap to keep it safely sealed...............I'll be using them again!


----------



## Flash01x (Jun 24, 2013)

If he doesn't package his peptide properly after that thread then he's completely incompetent. Trust me, it will be packaged correctly.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have ordered from pp at least 5 different times all good  they are my fav company to get all my stuff from. matter of fact I going to order from them today.my rat is using there stuff right now and it is all g2g and does not taste like ass like some company stuff my rat like that.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just got my pack today, will be posting some pictures shortly............a little heads up. PACKING WAS NICE. Bubble wrap was so thick on the product that it couldn't slide around in the box!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you happened to notice that nobody else has an issue with packaging?  By no means are we perfect nor will we every claim to be but we haven't built our reputation on shitty service, poor packaging and bad products. When you ship as many orders as we do a month its nearly impossible to keep everyone satisfied. Law of statistics plain and simple.  




Flash01x said:


> If he doesn't package his peptide properly after that thread then he's completely incompetent. Trust me, it will be packaged correctly.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 24, 2013)

Everything I received from PP was well package, fast and worked well. This is a good shop at this time.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 25, 2013)

Never had any problems with packaging.  It was neatly done and all glass vial neatly secure in bubble wrap.  Very professional!


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jul 1, 2013)

all the best about purchase peptides.


----------



## AllINATX (Jul 1, 2013)

I order all the time from PP never have any issues with the packing or the product.


----------



## h3o (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a huge complaint.... Why after I buy do you come out with a 30% off... Why why why


----------



## Wicked69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Newb here but I have ordered from PP before. Lightning fast shipping. Well packaged. Very quick to respond to questions I've had seeking more info about a product too. I will be ordering again when my I run out of supplies for my rats.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## s2h (Jul 4, 2013)

Feedback is that PP Cialis works real real good in research...even at 5mg ed the research donkey was standing tall and ready to roll....

Mrs Donkey was very happy with Mr Donkeys Purchase Peptides Cialis..

And you can use that telephone pole to open the super secure and well packed package it comes in...


----------

